# Questions sur le LC475



## mad'doc (26 Février 2005)

J'ai mis une carte Ethernet PDS récupérée sur un 630 mais elle ne paraît pas reconnue sur le système (OS 7.1 pour l'instant).
Comment fait-on pour avoir une liaison Ethernet TCI/IP, de sûrcroit, sur un système 7.1 ?

Faut-il ajouter des extensions pour la prise en charge de TCP/IP par l'OS car actuellement, je ne trouve pas de TdB qui prend ce standard en charge ?


----------



## Invité (27 Février 2005)

J'ai lu en diagonale, mais je crois qu'il faut "open transport"
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=20535


----------



## elpedro (27 Février 2005)

Invité a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu en diagonale, mais je crois qu'il faut "open transport"
> http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=20535




-Je confirme pour opentransport.


----------



## mad'doc (28 Février 2005)

Merci pour l'info, je testerai prochainement


----------



## mad'doc (28 Février 2005)

Ca n'a pas marché... Je crois que le système n'est pas complet.
Comment fait-on pour formater le DD et réinstaller un OS 7.1 ?
Je n'ai pas les disquettes d'origine...


----------



## Luc G (1 Mars 2005)

Pour peu que tu aies 12 Mo de mémoire, tu peux aussi bien avoir intérêt à installer le 7.5.3 ou le 7.5.5. Il te faut pour cela avoir un mac capable d'écrire des disquettes à partir des images disques que tu peux télécharger sur le site apple

Ou alors il faut passer à travers une autre bécane pour faire une install, l'idéal étant une bécane dans laquelle on pourrait installer le disque dur (SCSI) du LC475


----------



## mad'doc (1 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pour peu que tu aies 12 Mo de mémoire, tu peux aussi bien avoir intérêt à installer le 7.5.3 ou le 7.5.5. Il te faut pour cela avoir un mac capable d'écrire des disquettes à partir des images disques que tu peux télécharger sur le site apple


C'était bien mon intention à l'origine de passer mon LC475 en 7.5.3 avec les disquettes téléchargées sur le lien que tu donnes, mais...
1) Il n'y a pas de disquettes de boot pour installer l'OS,
2) La première disquette paraît ne pas fonctionner (en tout cas j'ai toujours une erreur au lancement  )




			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors il faut passer à travers une autre bécane pour faire une install, l'idéal étant une bécane dans laquelle on pourrait installer le disque dur (SCSI) du LC475


Ca, pas possible chez moi... quoique... il faut que je vérifie.


Sinon, le but avoué est de monter un serveur Web avec un Mac 68k suite à un "challenge" d'un autre forum Mac. Et comme je voudrai me rapprocher au plus du serveur Web MacPlus, je préfèrerai le faire tourner sous OS 7.1.
Par contre, je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion de "bidouiller" cet OS, donc je ne sais pas comment faire pour formater et réinstaller OS 7.1 sur mon LC475.
Je suis preneur de toute aide pour cette tâche


----------



## Luc G (1 Mars 2005)

Il faut que je regarde dans mes archives ce que j'ai. Il me semble qu'il y avait une disquette "réseaux" à part du système 7 pour rajouter des choses.

Sinon, pour le 7.5.3, il me semble bien que ça s'installati sans pbs sur le 475 à partir de la disquette "install 1" (plus simple que pour le sys 7 où il fallait les patches dédiés machine en prime). Il faudrait comprendre pourquoi tu as une erreur au lancement de cette disquette 1.

Ceci dit, sans vouloir jouer les oiseaux de mauvais augure, j'ai vu plusieurs disques durs de LC475 et LCIII qui rendaient l'âme quasiment en même temps (c'est à dire au même âge) cet été, pour des problème apparemment mécaniques (lubrifiant ?) au point que j'ai pu récupérer les données d'un copain en mettant le disque dur à mijoter une petite heure au-dessus des évents d'aération d'un moniteur.


----------



## Invité (3 Mars 2005)

Que ce soit 7.1, 7.1.2, 7.5, 7.6 ça ne doit pas poser de problèmes. MP   
Sinon, peut être plus simple l'installeur d'Open Transport 1.1.2 qui passe sur le 7.1


----------



## mad'doc (3 Mars 2005)

J'ai utilisé l'installateur d'Open Transport 1.1.1 mais il n'y a pas tout d'installé (il me semble qu'il devrait y avoir un TdB OpenTransport que je n'ai pas...) et j'ai aussi d'autres soucis avec ce LC...
J'ai mis le DD dans mon 8100 pour réinstaller le système après formatage et tout s'est bien passé. Donc j'exclue un problème côté DD. Je verrai plus un souci de RAM...
J'espère trouver une autre barette rapidement pour tester.

En tout cas, je suis bloqué car le système ne reconnaît pas la carte Ethernet. Donc je dois commencer par trouver le problème (la RAM ?) et ensuite, je réinstalle les softs dont j'ai besoin (Open Transport, MacHTTP, etc...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2005)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> J'ai utilisé l'installateur d'Open Transport 1.1.1 mais il n'y a pas tout d'installé (il me semble qu'il devrait y avoir un TdB OpenTransport que je n'ai pas...) et j'ai aussi d'autres soucis avec ce LC...
> J'ai mis le DD dans mon 8100 pour réinstaller le système après formatage et tout s'est bien passé. Donc j'exclue un problème côté DD. Je verrai plus un souci de RAM...
> J'espère trouver une autre barette rapidement pour tester.
> 
> En tout cas, je suis bloqué car le système ne reconnaît pas la carte Ethernet. Donc je dois commencer par trouver le problème (la RAM ?) et ensuite, je réinstalle les softs dont j'ai besoin (Open Transport, MacHTTP, etc...)



A priori, et si mes souvenirs sont bons, les cartes ethernet PDS étaient fournies avec une disquette d'installation, qui mettait une ou plusieurs extentions dans le système pour qu'il reconnaisse la carte. Chaque fabriquant avait les siennes. Si le 630 où tu a pris la carte est toujours à ta portée, explore le dossier extensions de son système, tu devrais trouver quelquechose comme ça.


----------



## Invité (4 Mars 2005)

D'après ce que j'ai lu ici et là , la carte n'a pas besoin de drivers spécifiques, mais en revanche il lui faut le sys 7.1.2 minimum


----------



## mad'doc (5 Mars 2005)

Invité a dit:
			
		

> D'après ce que j'ai lu ici et là , la carte n'a pas besoin de drivers spécifiques, mais en revanche il lui faut le sys 7.1.2 minimum


Merci pour les liens mais ce n'est pas exactement ce modèle: Ma carte n'est qu'une 10baseT (prise RJ45)
Mias je vais fouiller


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2005)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour les liens mais ce n'est pas exactement ce modèle: Ma carte n'est qu'une 10baseT (prise RJ45)
> Mias je vais fouiller



Faudrait que tu regarde le fabriquant sur ta carte, et voir s'il a un site. Si il n'y a rien sur la carte, regarde la puce principale, en principe, toute carte utilisant cette puce peut utiliser le même pilote.


----------



## Invité (5 Mars 2005)

T'as essayé avec le 7.1.2 ?


----------



## Mac Mag' (5 Mars 2005)

Avant toute chose, vu la longueur du sujet, j'ai lu en diagonale donc veuillez m'exuser si ma réponse est redondante. Je vous propose d'apporter quelques précisions :

- J'ai lutté comme un fou pour trouver le modèle de ma carte NubuS Ethernet. La réponse m'est apparue grâce aà un vieil utilitaire nommé "EtherHelp" que j'ai dû trouver sur le FTP d'Inforoots. Mais reste à voir s'il est compatible avec le port PDS du 630...
- Mac OS 7.1 gère symboliquement les cartes Ethernet. Sous ce système, seul MacTCP gère le protocole TCP/IP, et permettez-moi de dire que MacTCP, ça vaut pas un sou !  :love: 
- La solution consiste donc à installer OpenTransport comme il a été déjà suggéré. Mais pour Opentransport, il faut Mac OS 7.5.3, version heureusement téléchargeable gratuitement sur le site d'Apple. Je pourrai vous retrouver le lien à l'occasion. D'ailleurs, un 630 ne saurait rester sous 7.1 
- Quand Opentransport est installé, tout n'est pas fini pour autant. Il faut en effet utiliser l'utilitaire "Utilitaire réseau" et alors choisir l'architecture OpenTransport au lieu de l'AppleTalk classique. Après redémarrage, vous trouverez un nouveau tableau de bord "TCP/IP" qui est quand à lui aisément configurable. Plus q'à ouvrir le tableau de bord "Appletalk" et choisir la connexion "Ethernet" et le tour est joué !
- Le cauchemar n'est pas fini pour autant ; il est impossible d'accéder à partir du sélecteur du Mac sous 7.5 au contenu d'un Mac sous OSX, la version d'AppleTalk étant trop récente.

Bref, pour oublier tous vos tracas, il y a une solution toute simple... Mac OS 8 

Soyez rassuré, la manipulation est tout à fait envisageable ; mon IIci et mon quadra 650 sous OS 8 marchent à merveille sur le réseau composé également d'un 8500 et d'un iBook.

En espérant vous avoir éclairé,

Jérémy Hourdin.


----------



## mad'doc (5 Mars 2005)

Mac Mag' a dit:
			
		

> Avant toute chose, vu la longueur du sujet, j'ai lu en diagonale donc veuillez m'exuser si ma réponse est redondante. Je vous propose d'apporter quelques précisions :
> 
> - J'ai lutté comme un fou pour trouver le modèle de ma carte NubuS Ethernet. La réponse m'est apparue grâce aà un vieil utilitaire nommé "EtherHelp" que j'ai dû trouver sur le FTP d'Inforoots. Mais reste à voir s'il est compatible avec le port PDS du 630...


Merci, je testerai si je ne trouve pas ce qu'il y a de marqué sur la carte.




			
				Mac Mag' a dit:
			
		

> - Mac OS 7.1 gère symboliquement les cartes Ethernet. Sous ce système, seul MacTCP gère le protocole TCP/IP, et permettez-moi de dire que MacTCP, ça vaut pas un sou ! :love:


C'est que j'ai déjà entendu dire mais le système sur le serveur Web MacPlus fonctionne avec... 




			
				Mac Mag' a dit:
			
		

> - La solution consiste donc à installer OpenTransport comme il a été déjà suggéré. Mais pour Opentransport, il faut Mac OS 7.5.3, version heureusement téléchargeable gratuitement sur le site d'Apple. Je pourrai vous retrouver le lien à l'occasion. D'ailleurs, un 630 ne saurait rester sous 7.1


C'est sur un LC475 que je teste, seule, la carte Ethernet vient du 630.




			
				Mac Mag' a dit:
			
		

> - Quand Opentransport est installé, tout n'est pas fini pour autant. Il faut en effet utiliser l'utilitaire "Utilitaire réseau" et alors choisir l'architecture OpenTransport au lieu de l'AppleTalk classique. Après redémarrage, vous trouverez un nouveau tableau de bord "TCP/IP" qui est quand à lui aisément configurable. Plus q'à ouvrir le tableau de bord "Appletalk" et choisir la connexion "Ethernet" et le tour est joué !


C'est là que je me rend compte du problème:
Je n'ai pas _OpenTransport_ dans _Utilistaire réseau_ et je n'ai pas non-plus _Ethernet_ dans le TdB _AppleTalk_.... Et le TdB _TCP/IP_ est plus que sommaire.




			
				Mac Mag' a dit:
			
		

> - Le cauchemar n'est pas fini pour autant ; il est impossible d'accéder à partir du sélecteur du Mac sous 7.5 au contenu d'un Mac sous OSX, la version d'AppleTalk étant trop récente.


Moi, c'est pour brancher directement sur la Livebox pour en faire un serveur Web 




			
				Mac Mag' a dit:
			
		

> Bref, pour oublier tous vos tracas, il y a une solution toute simple... Mac OS 8
> 
> Soyez rassuré, la manipulation est tout à fait envisageable ; mon IIci et mon quadra 650 sous OS 8 marchent à merveille sur le réseau composé également d'un 8500 et d'un iBook.
> 
> ...


Mac OS 8 ne m'intéresse pas vraiment: Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, j'essaye de faire le serveur sous 7.1 pour essayer de coller au plus près du serveur Web MacPlus 
Mais si je n'ai pas d'autre choix, je le ferai quand-même...


----------



## mad'doc (8 Mars 2005)

Qui aurait une image disque de la disquette intitulée "Installez-moi en premier" du Mac OS 7.1 ???
J'ai déjà téléchargé cette image sur inforoots mais elle est corrompue.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2005)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Qui aurait une image disque de la disquette intitulée "Installez-moi en premier" du Mac OS 7.1 ???
> J'ai déjà téléchargé cette image sur inforoots mais elle est corrompue.



Et pourquoi tu prendrais pas un 7.5.5, sur les 680x0 il marchait pas si mal que ça, et il est en libre téléchargement sur le site d'Apple (tu télécharges un 7.5.3 et la mise à jour 7.5.5).

Par contre, ne reste pas en 7.5.3, lui, n'est pas bon du tout.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2005)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Qui aurait une image disque de la disquette intitulée "Installez-moi en premier" du Mac OS 7.1 ???
> J'ai déjà téléchargé cette image sur inforoots mais elle est corrompue.



J'ai téléchargé pour voir cette image depuis www.inforoots.org,  elle fonctionne parfaitement.


----------



## mad'doc (8 Mars 2005)

En fait, je l'ai téléchargée, décompressée et ouverte avec DiscCopy (6.3.3) et j'ai fait une disquette.
Seul problème: une erreur à la fin de l'écriture sur la disquette...
Elle n'est pas bootable non-plus


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2005)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> En fait, je l'ai téléchargée, décompressée et ouverte avec DiscCopy (6.3.3) et j'ai fait une disquette.
> Seul problème: une erreur à la fin de l'écriture sur la disquette...
> Elle n'est pas bootable non-plus



J'ai pas de lecteur de disquette sur mon iMac, dès que j'ai un moment, j'irais tester sur le 5500 de mon fils, pour voir. Dans ce que j'ai pu voir sur l'image, elle a un système, elle devrait donc être bootable.


----------



## Invité (8 Mars 2005)

Je disais plus haut, pas de problèmes pour ces systèmes. Donc MP


----------



## mad'doc (9 Mars 2005)

Invité a dit:
			
		

> Je disais plus haut, pas de problèmes pour ces systèmes. Donc MP


Bien reçu, merci 

Sinon, toujours des problèmes... :mouais: 
En fait, j'ai trouvé EtherHelp et ma carte est une ASANTE. J'ai téléchargé les pilotes et ça a tout de suite fait avancer la chose: J'ai enfin Ethernet dans le TdB AppleTalk, idem dans le TdB Réseau et je peux aussi le retrouver dans TCP/IP !!!
Mais... Et oui, si tout était simple, ça se saurait !!!
En fait, le voyant vert de la carte Ethernet clignote constament dès le démarrage du LC et aucun échange ne se fait avec la Livebox  

J'ai retrouvé une disquette fournie avec la carte mais c'est exactemlent le pilote que j'avais déjà téléchargé et installé. Toutefois, c'est mentionné Mac OS 6.x minimum ("x" car je ne sais plus exactement le numéro de la révision)
Par contre, sur cette même disquette, il y a MacTCP. Alors, est-ce que ça ne fonctionne qu'avec MacTCP et pas Open Transport ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2005)

Non, c'est indépendant du protocole, ça indique juste à Mac OS comment communiquer avec la carte.

Quel type de cable ethernet utilises tu, et comment sont reliés le Mac et la livebox ? (un cable droit ? un cable croisé ? reliés directement ? deux cables et un hub ou un switch ? dans ce cas, deux cables droits ? ...)


----------



## mad'doc (10 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est indépendant du protocole, *ça indique juste à Mac OS comment communiquer avec la carte*.


C'est justement ça que je veux !!!
C'est bien de MacTCP dont tu parles ?




			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Quel type de cable ethernet utilises tu, et comment sont reliés le Mac et la livebox ? (un cable droit ? un cable croisé ? reliés directement ? deux cables et un hub ou un switch ? dans ce cas, deux cables droits ? ...)


Le LC475 est relié par un câble droit directement à la Livebox mais à force de chercher dans tous les sens, j'ai aussi reliéle LC à un switch, lui-même relié à la Livebox et c'est d'ailleur comme ça qu'en voyant les leds fixes, j'ai vu qu'il n'y avait aucune communication entre eux.
Je commence à me demander si je ne devrais pas mettre un câble croisé...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2005)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> C'est justement ça que je veux !!!
> C'est bien de MacTCP dont tu parles ?



Non, ce sont des adresses, des registres et des interruptions de la carte que je parle. Mac TCP ou Remote Acces, ce sont des protocoles (ou du moins des gestionnaires de protocole, le protocole étant en fait dans les deux cas TCP/IP).





			
				mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Le LC475 est relié par un câble droit directement à la Livebox mais à force de chercher dans tous les sens, j'ai aussi reliéle LC à un switch, lui-même relié à la Livebox et c'est d'ailleur comme ça qu'en voyant les leds fixes, j'ai vu qu'il n'y avait aucune communication entre eux.
> Je commence à me demander si je ne devrais pas mettre un câble croisé...



Logiquement, en liaison directe, tu aurais du commencer par là, as tu essayé de relier le LC à ton Mac en ethernet (via un cable croisé) ?


----------



## mad'doc (10 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Logiquement, en liaison directe, tu aurais du commencer par là, as tu essayé de relier le LC à ton Mac en ethernet (via un cable croisé) ?


Oui, il a toujours été en direct sur la Livebox avec un câble droit et j'ai essayé hier de mettre un switch entre les 2 mais ça ne m'a pas plus avancé.
Et je n'ai pas essayé de le relier directement à un autre Mac, en plus, je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir un câble croisé sous la main...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2005)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Oui, il a toujours été en direct sur la Livebox avec un câble droit et j'ai essayé hier de mettre un switch entre les 2 mais ça ne m'a pas plus avancé.
> Et je n'ai pas essayé de le relier directement à un autre Mac, en plus, je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir un câble croisé sous la main...



Essaie via deux cables droits et le switch


----------



## mad'doc (10 Mars 2005)

J'essayerai ça bietôt et je te tiens au courant


----------



## Invité (10 Mars 2005)

Dans la D7 utilitaires 2 il y a :
TokenTalk Prep
Token Ring
TokenTalk Phase 2
Réseau
Extension réseau
EtherTalk Prep
EtherTalk Phase 2
A/ROSE 
Ils sont bien tous là, activés, dans ton système ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2005)

Invité a dit:
			
		

> Dans la D7 utilitaires 2 il y a :
> TokenTalk Prep
> Token Ring
> TokenTalk Phase 2
> ...




Le problème ne vient pas de là, les trois Token Ring ne servent à rien, Réseau dans son cas est remplacé par AppleTalk, A/Rose sert à gérer des cartes autres que réseau, et les deux EtherTalk ne suffisent pas à gérer Ethernet, il doit venir s'intercaler entre les deux une extension "Ethernet" qui est propre à chaque carte, et fournie par le fabriquant (Asanté dans le cas qui nous préoccupe).


----------



## mad'doc (10 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Le problème ne vient pas de là, les trois Token Ring ne servent à rien, *Réseau dans son cas est remplacé par AppleTalk,* A/Rose sert à gérer des cartes autres que réseau, et les deux EtherTalk ne suffisent pas à gérer Ethernet, il doit venir s'intercaler entre les deux une extension "Ethernet" qui est propre à chaque carte, et fournie par le fabriquant (Asanté dans le cas qui nous préoccupe).


Dans mes Tableaux de Bord, j'ai les 2: AppleTalk et Réseau !


----------



## Invité (11 Mars 2005)

Y'a un type qui dit que CA  ça solutionne le problème


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2005)

Invité a dit:
			
		

> Y'a un type qui dit que CA  ça solutionne le problème



Je pense que ce type à raison.

par ailleurs, ce n'est pas normal d'avoir "AppleTalk" et "réseau" simultanément dans les tableaux de bord, ça doit foutre le souk ! Il faut désactiver "réseau"


----------



## mad'doc (12 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> par ailleurs, ce n'est pas normal d'avoir "AppleTalk" et "réseau" simultanément dans les tableaux de bord, ça doit foutre le souk ! Il faut désactiver "réseau"


J'ai retiré le TdB Réseau mais ça ne change strictement rien...
Je vais tenter le lien précédent 

Heu... Je remets le TdB Réseau à sa place ou pas ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mars 2005)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> J'ai retiré le TdB Réseau mais ça ne change strictement rien...
> Je vais tenter le lien précédent
> 
> Heu... Je remets le TdB Réseau à sa place ou pas ?



Non, de toute façon, ce n'est jamais bon d'avoir plusieurs versions d'un même TdB ou extension.


----------



## mad'doc (13 Mars 2005)

Invité a dit:
			
		

> Y'a un type qui dit que CA ça solutionne le problème


Après avoir téléchargé et décompressé, j'ai installé quand-même mais c'était déjà ce que j'avais trouvé et installé...
Donc toujours au même point


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2005)

Un doute pointe son nez dans mon esprit : t'es sur de ta carte ethernet et de ton port PDS ? (j'ai eu un 5500 dont le port PCI ne fonctionnait pas, et sur les cartes mères des PC il est fréquent qu'il y en ai un de défectueux. Il pourrait en être de même pour les ports PDS).

Il n'y a pas 36 moyens de vérifier : monter la carte dans un autre Mac, et monter une carte dont tu es sur qu'elle fonctionne sur ton 475.


----------



## mad'doc (13 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Un doute pointe son nez dans mon esprit : t'es sur de ta carte ethernet et de ton port PDS ? (j'ai eu un 5500 dont le port PCI ne fonctionnait pas, et sur les cartes mères des PC il est fréquent qu'il y en ai un de défectueux. Il pourrait en être de même pour les ports PDS).
> 
> Il n'y a pas 36 moyens de vérifier : monter la carte dans un autre Mac, et monter une carte dont tu es sur qu'elle fonctionne sur ton 475.


Je ne suis sûr de rien !!!
Le LC475 comme le Performa 630 (d'où provient la carte Ethernet) sont de la récup'...
Il faudrait aussi que j'essaye un câble croisé comme je pensais et on me l'a également conseillé (de toute façon, je ne suis plus à ça près)
Seul souci: J'ai pillé le 630 et il va falloir refaire du démontage/remontage pour le faire fonctionner de nouveau.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2005)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis sûr de rien !!!
> Le LC475 comme le Performa 630 (d'où provient la carte Ethernet) sont de la récup'...
> Il faudrait aussi que j'essaye un câble croisé comme je pensais et on me l'a également conseillé (de toute façon, je ne suis plus à ça près)
> Seul souci: J'ai pillé le 630 et il va falloir refaire du démontage/remontage pour le faire fonctionner de nouveau.



De toute façon, le 630 marche un peu mieux que le 475 (33 Mhz au lieu de 25), tu devrais rester dessus, et en plus, il à un lecteur de CD, ça peut servir.


----------



## mad'doc (13 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon, le 630 marche un peu mieux que le 475 (33 Mhz au lieu de 25), tu devrais rester dessus, et en plus, il à un lecteur de CD, ça peut servir.


Tout dépend du modèle: le mien n'a pas de CD-ROM


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2005)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Tout dépend du modèle: le mien n'a pas de CD-ROM



J'ai un 24x SCSI qui irait très bien dessus, et qui pour l'instant se morfond dans mon garage ...


----------



## mad'doc (15 Mars 2005)

Pour l'instant, je serai plus preneur d'une carte Ethernet PDS 
Ceci dit, si tu veux t'en séparer -> MP !


----------



## mad'doc (18 Mars 2005)

Je ne comprends plus rien...
Je voulais tenter de mettre un câble croisé pour relier le LC475 à la Livebox car je ne vois pas pourquoi ça ne cause pas mais comme je n'ai pas réussi à remettre la main sur un câble croisé, je suis donc passé par un switch.
J'ai relié la Livebox, le 7300 et le LC475 avec des câbles droits puisque je n'ai que ça.
Ca marche normalement sur le 7300 mais toujours pareil avec le LC.
Dois-je en conclure que la carte est HS ou vraiment pas gérée par OS 7.1 ?


----------



## Invité (18 Mars 2005)

Encore un espoir ici .


----------



## durant45 (21 Mars 2005)

est ce que, avec ton LC connecté en direct via cable croisé avec le 7300, il t'es possible de transferer des fichiers entre les deux ? Tu pourras ainsi vérifier le bon fonctionnement de ta carte.

Oops j'avais pas tout lu.

Donc disons plutôt, oublions la liveBox dans un premier temps. Est ce que tu peux transferer des fichiers entre ton 7300 et ton LC ? Normalement en reliant les deux ordi et configuré correctement en appletalk et TCP/Ip, il devrait se voir l'un et l'autre avec l'explorateur réseau.


----------



## mad'doc (21 Mars 2005)

durant45 a dit:
			
		

> est ce que, avec ton LC connecté en direct via cable croisé avec le 7300, il t'es possible de transferer des fichiers entre les deux ? Tu pourras ainsi vérifier le bon fonctionnement de ta carte.
> 
> Oops j'avais pas tout lu.
> 
> Donc disons plutôt, oublions la liveBox dans un premier temps. Est ce que tu peux transferer des fichiers entre ton 7300 et ton LC ? Normalement en reliant les deux ordi et configuré correctement en appletalk et TCP/Ip, il devrait se voir l'un et l'autre avec l'explorateur réseau.


Je n'ai pas essayé directement avec le 7300 mais je le ferai prochainement.
Juste que je ne m'y connais pas trop en réseau sous ces OS donc si tu connais un tutoriel pour le faire...


----------



## durant45 (21 Mars 2005)

Je ne connais que pour OS 8.6. MAis tu dois pouvoir transposer sur le 7.

Tu as besoin des TdB AppleTalk et TCP/IP.

Dans AppleTalk, tu met ethernet comme interface. Ensuite je le regle en manuel. J'attribu un numéro de noeud et l'autre c'est ...je sais plus. En tout cas ce numéro "je sais plus" doit etre le même sur les deux machines. Le noeud sera différents lui sur les deux.

Dans TCP/IP tu rèles en manuel. Puis tu renseignes les champs IP (192.168.0.1 pour une machine et 192.168.0.2 pour l'autre par exemple), Masque sous réseaux 255.255.255.0 sur les deux. Ensuite dans routeur tu met la même dans les deux 192.168.0.254 par exemple. J'ai vu que ça marchais mieux mais je sais pas pourquoi.

Avec ça normalement les deux ordi doivent communiquer, que ce soit en direct via cable croisé ou via switch avec cable droit.

Ne pas oublié d'activer les partages de fichiers. Et de rédémarrer proprement une fois tout les réglages terminés ça aide.
Bonne chance

Rq après avoir relu ton message tu connais peut etre déjà tout ça ...


----------



## mad'doc (21 Mars 2005)

Merci, je tenterai ça demain après-midi


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mars 2005)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Merci, je tenterai ça demain après-midi



Pas la peine, le partage de fichiers en TCP IP n'a été implémenté qu'à partir de Mac OS 8.kekchose (8.1 ou 8.5 je crois) et est totalement absent des systèmes 7.x. Désolé


----------



## Invité (21 Mars 2005)

Sur le 7.6.1 dans Appletalk il y a "ethernet" comme possibilité (je viens de le lancer sur mon Centris pour être sûr), ça ne veut pas dire qu'on peut partager des dossiers via ethernet ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mars 2005)

Invité a dit:
			
		

> Sur le 7.6.1 dans Appletalk il y a "ethernet" comme possibilité (je viens de le lancer sur mon Centris pour être sûr), ça ne veut pas dire qu'on peut partager des dossiers via ethernet ?



Via ethernet, oui, via TCP IP, non


----------



## mad'doc (21 Mars 2005)

Tiens, une question puisque l'on parle de protocoles: Quelle est la différence entre TCP/IP et MacTCP ???


----------



## mad'doc (24 Mars 2005)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, une question puisque l'on parle de protocoles: Quelle est la différence entre TCP/IP et MacTCP ???


*Personne sur ce coup-là ???*  


Sinon, j'ai pensé reformater et réinstaller Mac OS 7.1 correctement (sans passer par le 8100) et retenter avec MacTCP plutôt qu'OpenTransport.
J'ai donc les disquettes téléchargées. Je commence en bootant sur _Utilitaires 2_ pour formater.
Premier essai: Message d'erreur m'indiquant que Mac OS 7.1 ne peut fonctionner sur ce Mac !!! Je regarde le contenu de la disquette, et je vois qu'il y a un _System Enabler_ qui ne correspond pas au LC475. Je mets donc le _System Enabler 065_ sur la disquette.
Second essai: La disquette est reconnue... Je vois le Mac souriant... l'écran de bienvenue... et puis plus rien !!! Enfin, plus de bruit et inlassablement cet écran de bienvenue.
 

Je tente de booter sur la disquette "_Installez-loi en premier_" mais celle-ci n'est toujours pas reconnue comme bootable.
J'ai d'ailleurs remarqué qu'il n'y a pas de _Finder_ sur cette disquette. C'est normal ???


----------



## Invité (24 Mars 2005)

T'es sur de ne pas essayer avec "Installez-moi en premier" ? Chez moi il y a ça dedans :






Alors que dans le dossier système de "Utilitaires 2" il y a :


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2005)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, une question puisque l'on parle de protocoles: Quelle est la différence entre TCP/IP et MacTCP ???



Tiens, j'ai répondu hier soir la dessus, oukilé passé mon post   

Bon, je la refais : Puisqu'on parle de protocoles, commençons par différencier *le* "protocole", TCP/IP, qui est en quelque sorte, "la règle du jeux" des communications sur, entre autres, internet, des outils qui permettent d'en paramétrer l'utilisation, même s'ils portent le même nom ou des noms approchant (Tableaux de bord Mac TCP et TCP/IP). Ces deux derniers sont les outils cités plus haut, et non des protocoles. pourquoi y en a-t-il deux ? simplement parce que le TdB TCP/IP, apparu avec Mac OS 7.5.x, je crois, à remplacé Mac TCP qui lui figurait sur des systèmes plus anciens (apparu avec Mac OS 6.0x, ou 7.0x, je pense).


----------



## mad'doc (25 Mars 2005)

Invité a dit:
			
		

> T'es sur de ne pas essayer avec "Installez-moi en premier" ? Chez moi il y a ça dedans :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si, c'est bien ce que j'ai à part que j'ai changé le System Enabler sinon, il me dit qu'il ne peut pas installer cet OS sur mon LC475.


----------



## mad'doc (25 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'ai répondu hier soir la dessus, oukilé passé mon post
> 
> Bon, je la refais : Puisqu'on parle de protocoles, commençons par différencier *le* "protocole", TCP/IP, qui est en quelque sorte, "la règle du jeux" des communications sur, entre autres, internet, des outils qui permettent d'en paramétrer l'utilisation, même s'ils portent le même nom ou des noms approchant (Tableaux de bord Mac TCP et TCP/IP). Ces deux derniers sont les outils cités plus haut, et non des protocoles. pourquoi y en a-t-il deux ? simplement parce que le TdB TCP/IP, apparu avec Mac OS 7.5.x, je crois, à remplacé Mac TCP qui lui figurait sur des systèmes plus anciens (apparu avec Mac OS 6.0x, ou 7.0x, je pense).


Je me doutais bien que c'était le même protocole, mai ça me rassure.
Merci pour ces infos 

Donc, d'après ton explication de la dernière ligne, mon LC sous 7.1 devrait avoir MacTCP plutôt que TCP/IP.
Donc il faut que je vire Opent Transport et que j'installe MacTCP.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2005)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Je me doutais bien que c'était le même protocole, mai ça me rassure.
> Merci pour ces infos
> 
> Donc, d'après ton explication de la dernière ligne, mon LC sous 7.1 devrait avoir MacTCP plutôt que TCP/IP.
> Donc il faut que je vire Opent Transport et que j'installe MacTCP.



Pas nécessairement, il faut tester, si TCP/IP fonctionne sous 7.1, vaut mieux le laisser, j'ai ouï dire que Mac TCP n'était pas exempt de problèmes.


----------



## Invité (25 Mars 2005)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Si, c'est bien ce que j'ai à part que j'ai changé le System Enabler sinon, il me dit qu'il ne peut pas installer cet OS sur mon LC475.


Le Finder sert juste pour l'interface utilisateur, donc avec "installez-moi&#8230;" ce n'est pas vraiment nécessaire.
T'as essayé en mettant l'enabler sur le "installez-moi&#8230;" ?


----------

